

Your public IP address, via Google Search - xPaw
https://www.google.com/search?q=ip

======
pooriaazimi
This is also nice:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=gazpacho>

Check the sidebar...

~~~
pbhjpbhj
That's really good. Nice to see some innovation in SERPs - it lists
ingredients that go in/with, for example, gazpacho and you can choose to
include or exclude them from your recipe search. You can also set cooking
times, eg "less than 15 mins"; and set calorific values, eg "less than
300cal".

------
ch0wn
Another cool feature (is this new?): A scientific calculator
<https://www.google.com/search?q=ln(4)%20-%20sqrt(3)>

~~~
pavel_lishin
Interesting, it'll display -0.345756 as the answer, but if you toggle the
radians/degrees switch twice, it'll show you -0.3457564464

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I guess the first result is calculated server-side and rounded, but now it's
client-side without rounding.

------
fatalerrorx3
I think this has been around longer than a year

~~~
webmonkeyuk
It has - this is very old news <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3128665>

------
pavel_lishin
Don't forget about

    
    
        curl ifconfig.me

~~~
eru
That's nice. The website seems to have a special case for when your browser-
string is curl?

------
adatta02
Also <http://whatismyip.akamai.com/> for a completely clean "get my IP" page

~~~
powertower
It would be nice if there was a switch or param that we could use with
Google's IP query to make it only return a minimal response on the page, or
perhaps even get the IP via a HEAD request.

Some applications need to use the public IP address. So far we mostly have to
maintain our own solutions (<http://myip.wampdeveloper.com/>) for our own
products (<http://www.devside.net/server/webdeveloper>).

I got excited about GoogGoogle's IP query, then I looked at the page's source
code! I guess I could parse that but still, there is no guarantee the
format/syntax/text would stay the same.

So far I've seen a few dozen different IP return URLs. And I'm sure there are
1000s more private ones. If we could have one that's guaranteed to be around,
that would help everyone out.

------
stroboskop
Other search engines have this feature, too. For a refreshing change from
Google, I prefer this: <https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ip>

And if you really need to confirm your IP address with Google:
<https://duckduckgo.com/?q=!g+ip>

(check out the many other '!' features)

~~~
eru
You didn't give a reason why you prefer duckduckgo, or why anybody else
should. (I'm using that engine myself.)

~~~
hamai
I think Google is not showing this to all countries, at least in my country
I'm not seeing, but DDG shows it.

~~~
eru
That would be a good reason, and a way to enrich the discussion.

------
Monotoko
I've been using this for a while... it was certainly around last year, maybe
even the year before that.

------
raikia
It started doing this about a year ago. Definitely killed the need to have
"whatsmyip.com" around.

------
Khao
Somehow it doesn't work for me. Maybe country/language differences or
adblocker?

~~~
rpicard
It works with the &hl=en parameter. I'm using a Swedish VPN so I ran into the
same problem.

------
aidenn0
Doesn't seem to work with ipv6?

[edit]

Clarification: with ipv4 it shows my ipv4 address, with ipv6, it doesn't show
any address at the top.

~~~
tinco
This is what I got when I clicked on the HN link:

Your public IP address is 2001:610:1908:8000:224:1dff:----:---

Keep in mind that although you might think you're on ipv6, there's a lot of
stuff between you and google that might prevent you from actually connecting
to google using ipv6.

I'm on a university campus that explicitly negotiated with google to have us
on their ipv6 whitelist pretty early on. I forgot why they had a whitelist,
hopefully its easier getting on google through ipv6 now.

edit: redacted a bit, I just realised maybe publishing my ip could have
negative effects

------
djcb

      alias myip="dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com"
    
      alias myip2="curl -s icanhazip.com"

------
salem
Ha! That is going to kill the revenue of whatismyip.com and
whatismyipaddress.com

------
orphol
Guess no more whatismyip what is next trace route :)

------
cypherpunks01
curl jsonip.com

